# Trophy Blend Product Review



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

that is a nice review video. I love my trophy blend..


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I used Trophy Blend for the 1rst time last year and got a nice 8pt. He followed the scent trail right to my stand.


----------



## Bowhunter36 (Jun 9, 2010)

waiting on my order to come in first time using it and after reading and seeing all the reviews i can't wait, not to mention Mark is just a awesome guy and very customer oriented!!!!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

bump for a great product


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Bowhunter36 said:


> waiting on my order to come in first time using it and after reading and seeing all the reviews i can't wait, not to mention Mark is just a awesome guy and very customer oriented!!!!


You won't be disappointed and yes Mark is a great guy.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My fourth order. I'm very pleased with TrophyBlend Scents.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

For some reason, I can no longer upload pics from Photobucket to AT. Anybody else having an issue. AT was down for about a hour yesterday. After i waited and logged in that's when i could no longer add pics. I've been trying since yesterday ti add more pics. But it states pics have been deleted or moved?.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

It won't work if i add the IMg link to the quick reply. but it seems to work if i add it to the "Go Advance"

Bump. This is the TBS CORN Scent Stick.


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't wait to use mine this weekend! I have the herd stick and vapor trail just sitting in my bag waiting to be used this weekend!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

jmp51483 said:


> I can't wait to use mine this weekend! I have the herd stick and vapor trail just sitting in my bag waiting to be used this weekend!


Very Nice. I wish you the best. I go out Sunday with my Smoke Pole. I've been trying out the different scents. I even have the ELK Scent out and it didn't cause the deer to get spooked around it. Happy Hunting.


----------

